
Dear Technical Recruiter - mring33621
I usually choose not to evade the question of my current compensation. You asked, I told you.<p>Then you proceed to parrot my <i>exact</i> figure back to me, as the top end salary of your &#x27;great opportunity&#x27;?<p>And then you ask me to sign an &#x27;exclusive right to represent&#x27; before you will tell me your client&#x27;s name, or even their business domain?<p>You, sir, are an idiot!<p>HNers, feel free to pile on.<p>Thanks.
======
bsvalley
Do not use third party recruiters! Do your homework and apply directly. It
used to be a better way to get in... but in 2017 3rd party recruiters are more
like backup plans in case a company doesn't receive enough Resumes.

~~~
rgovind
or a way for you to get into feedback from management. If you directly apply,
you will never know why management did not pick up your resume.

~~~
bsvalley
The feedback is not relevant at that stage ("not pick up your resume"). It is
something like - not enough experience, we found a better candidate, we hired
someone we know, not a great fit, etc.

Feedback becomes relevant only when you start the hiring process. They thought
you were able to do the job but ended the process. This means you weren't good
enough.

------
2061a48b32e8
I have been in similar situations.

First of all, this is their job: they are there to try and get a good deal.
And so are you: in this respect, you speak the same language.

So this is a debate, or a haggle - not an intelligent chat, but an attempt to
come out 'on top'.

And as such, your first question should be what the benefit is to you. If all
this recruiter can get you is what you make: * you can say you make anything
you want, because checking is at best legally dubious (but IANAL). * there is
little point in agreeing to someone representing you (exclusively or not) if
all they can do is what you did.

In terms of exclusive representation, the answer can only be no: how can I
look for a job otherwise?

Take charge: they gain from your demands, they are just trying to make their
other customer (the real recruiter) happy. They cannot go back to this entity
and say "no, sounds like a good guy, I didn't negotiate", any more than you
can afford to do that to yourself.

If they make you an offer you would accept, then consider taking it - as long
as you would be satisfied, and think the move a good one, this is to your
benefit (but don't undersell yourself).

We all get annoyed with the charade that goes around this - it is silly, and
for the most part sort of degrading. Third party recruiters aren't really the
ones to blaim: many managers will at least consider this, and it is pretty
much HR's job.

Learn that what you want is as right as what they do - the difference is you
are accountable to you, and they have their own reasons.

Or, in other words: if they are an idiot, you have better things to do with
your time than lamenting that fact.

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
Third party ones? I've had enough of them. Unprofessional and like vultures
sometimes. No more, I apply direct only now and it's worked out fine. Most
companies I work at in tech and games don't even use third party ones anyway.
I'm tempted to post an email exchange with one I had recently but I won't,
suffice it to say disaster and playing games.

------
liquidcool
What country is this in? I've never heard of an exclusivity clause from US
tech recruiters.

